# Licht Steuerung mit einer Siemens Logo !



## Juergen151 (27 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab vor eine Licht Steuerung mit einer Siemens Logo LONG 230 RCLB11 zu realisieren, die folgendes leisten soll:

- 5x Stromstoßschaltungen, 2x Treppenlichtschaltungen

Für die Stromstoßschaltungen zusätzlich noch eine Zentral-Aus plus eine Zentral-Ein Steuerung.

Ich hab bisher noch keine Logo programmiert, und hab da noch einige Fragen, die Stromstoß + Zeitschaltung sind ja schon als ferige Funktionen in der Logo drin, wie erstellt man am einfachsten für Zentral-Aus eine Funktion das bei lang gedrücktem Taster (egal bei welcher Tasterschaltung) alle Leuchten abgeschaltet werden, oder z.B. alle Leuchten Zentral-Ein über zweimaliges kurzes drücken des Tasters (egal bei welcher Tasterschaltung) ?

Eine Zusatzfunktion soll noch sein das beim gleichzeitigen drücken von zwei verschiedenen Schaltungen ein Schütz schalten soll.

Hab schon länger nichts mehr gemacht mit SPS, kann man an den Logo-Eingängen jeweils verschiedene Phasen anlegen, sollte doch gehen oder darf es nur eine Phase sein ?

Für ein paar Tipps dazu wäre ich dankbar !

Mfg, Jürgen


----------



## Homer79 (27 März 2009)

Hallo,



> wie erstellt man am einfachsten für Zentral-Aus eine Funktion das bei lang gedrücktem Taster


Zeitfunktionen (Einschaltverzögerung)



> alle Leuchten Zentral-Ein über zweimaliges kurzes drücken des Tasters


Zählfunktion



> Hab schon länger nichts mehr gemacht mit SPS, kann man an den Logo-Eingängen jeweils verschiedene Phasen anlegen, sollte doch gehen oder darf es nur eine Phase sein ?


Handbuch:



> Die Digitaleingänge der LOGO! 230 RC/RCo und des Erweiterungsmoduls
> DM16 230R sind in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt,
> die jeweils über 4 Eingänge verfügen. Innerhalb
> einer Gruppe muss an allen Eingängen die gleiche Phase
> ...


----------



## GLT (28 März 2009)

Vlt. hilft Dir als Einstieg/Idee das Komfortlichtschalten


----------



## Sixtus573 (17 April 2009)

Hallo Jürgen, hat sich dein Problem inzwischen erledigt oder ist es noch aktuell??

MFG Sixtus


----------



## Juergen151 (17 April 2009)

Hallo Sixtus,

Danke für die Hilfe auch an Homer und GLT, ich hab in der Zwischezeit hier Hilfe bekommen !

http://www.techniker-forum.de/techn...t-einer-siemens-logo-42557-neuer-beitrag.html

Mfg Jürgen


----------



## Juergen151 (27 April 2009)

*Asi-Bus vewenden ?*

Hallo Sixtus,

noch eine Frage, die Logo hat ja diesen Asi-Bus, ist das ein reiner Zweidraht-Bus, wieviel kann man damit anfangen bzw. gibts Haustechnikkomponenten dafür ich würde gerne eine Art von Tastsensor in einer UP-Dose anschließen über ein 2x2x0,6 ist das möglich oder ist der Bus rein für SPS zu SPS geeignet ? (oder auch ein Relais ansteuern das in einem anderen Raum sitzt)

Mfg, Jürgen


----------



## o.s.t. (28 April 2009)

die LOGO! kann afaik nur als ASi -Slave betrieben werden, es muss also ein externer ASi - Master vorhanden sein.

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Juergen151 (2 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt die Zeitschaltungen auf Stromstoßbetrieb erweitert, also EIn/Aus, + Zeitschaltung.

Für alle dies interessiert hier noch mal die Logo-Datei + PDF.


----------

